# Youtube video number 8



## stickwithdave (Apr 29, 2015)

We have just made video number 8 .We thought it might be useful for stickmakers world wide to see the diferent types of sticks we make in the UK and an explanation of what they are used for, Hope this is of some help,Dave


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the information Dave! You have a great group of sticks.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great explanation.

Thanks Dave!

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

enjoyed that dave nice one .

i will study your other videos ,as i want to make a crook just need to get the equipment together

Hoping to go through it with the guys at the stick making club


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

the buffalo horn video was very useful I did have a idea on forming it but reducing bulking up on the bend was very useful. And it makes more sense now

Have to look at all the videos as soon as I can

hope to find one on bulking rams horn and cutting to length also what size thickness the wall needs to do it

extremely useful thanks for posting it


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great video Dave!! Interesting to see the way UK sticks were designed for different working applications.

I do a lot of leaning on mine


----------

